# Klay Thompson close to max?



## R-Star

According to ESPN anyways, Thompson will be seeking max or very close on his next deal.

Is it just me or is that ludicrous?


----------



## Diable

He'll probably get the Max or very near it. We're headed to a place where every team will have two Max guys.


----------



## Basel

He's a good player. Very good even. But nothing he's done has warranted him getting a max deal. He'll still likely get it, though. Golden State doesn't want Klay leaving.


----------



## Dissonance

The way of the NBA.


----------



## Floods

I would laugh until I popped a testicle.

Unless the Celtics were the ones giving it to him, then I'd probably perform seppuku on the scorer's table at TD Garden in protest.


----------



## R-Star

The guy doesn't do a hell of a lot other than score. Hes a good shooter, but has no other real qualities. 

I don't agree with any of the "great defense" bullshit I heard from others recently. 

I agree that's the way the leagues going, but all this does is add another player to the overpaid, hard to trade category.


----------



## Sanndrifter

I don`t feel like Thompson deserves max deal, and he may get lazy for getting too much money that he didn`t deserver


----------



## Hibachi!

That's insane! Max should be for superstar players only (LeBron, Durant, Griffin, Howard, etc.) Klay is clearly not on that tier. He's not even the second best player on the team. Hell, you could argue that right now Iggy is better than him. No WAY should they give him the max.


----------



## 29380

R-Star said:


> The guy doesn't do a hell of a lot other than score. Hes a good shooter, but has no other real qualities.
> 
> I don't agree with any of the "great defense" bullshit I heard from others recently.


Would you give Reggie Miller the max?


----------



## R-Star

Ender said:


> Would you give Reggie Miller the max?


Are you saying Klay Thompson is as good as Reggie Miller?


----------



## 29380

R-Star said:


> Are you saying Klay Thompson is as good as Reggie Miller?


Similar players both are/were great shooters and ok defenders but poor rebounders for their size.


----------



## R-Star

Ender said:


> Similar players both are/were great shooters and ok defenders but poor rebounders for their size.


That's not answering the question. Are you saying Klay Thompson is as good as Reggie was in his top years?


----------



## 29380

R-Star said:


> That's not answering the question. Are you saying Klay Thompson is as good as Reggie was in his top years?


If you want me say it *yes* IMO Reggie was good and clutch but not an all time great player that would have had to wait longer to get in the HOF if it had the high standards other pro sports HOFs do, and the only reason he would be in the HOF at all would be because of his longevity that lead to him being high on the all time scoring list.


----------



## TheAnswer

Sanndrifter said:


> I don`t feel like Thompson deserves max deal, and he may get lazy for getting too much money that he didn`t deserver


That wordpress in your sig changed my life. I can now #MakeBuckets thanks to you.

On topic, not really shocking to see. I mean you see players getting contracts they don't deserve on the reg these days. Just cause he might be getting a max contract or close to it doesn't mean he's deserving of it. 

Like someone said he's not even close to the real max contract deserving tier of players like Bron, KD, CP3, etc. Pretty soon (if not already) we'll be seeing scrubs get some ludicrous deals as well. Just the way the current trend is heading.


----------



## 29380

With the way the salary cap is going up I can't see Klay getting the max, he'll probably get ~12-13M a year.


----------



## R-Star

Ender said:


> If you want me say it *yes* IMO Reggie was good and clutch but not an all time great player that would have had to wait longer to get in the HOF if it had the high standards other pro sports HOFs do, and the only reason he would be in the HOF at all would be because of his longevity that lead to him being high on the all time scoring list.


Is Reggie an all time great? No. No one would argue that. So I'm not sure why you brought that up. 

Is a step down from not being an alltime great being Klay Thompson? In Klay Thompsons ****ing dreams.

No, Klay Thompson is not as good as a prime Reggie Miller. Could he be? Sure. Just as good or better a chance that he never reaches that level though.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

If Thompson gets the max it's just more evidence that the max is way too low. Lebron and Durant should make 35 million a year.

I wouldn't be surprised if Klay gets close. Shooting guards are the new centers in terms of positional scarcity and narrowness of roles. In a league where the position is really only asked to shoot three's and defend three's, he's probably the best at that specific role.


----------



## R-Star

Mrs. Thang said:


> If Thompson gets the max it's just more evidence that the max is way too low. Lebron and Durant should make 35 million a year.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Klay gets close. Shooting guards are the new centers in terms of positional scarcity and narrowness of roles. In a league where the position is really only asked to shoot three's and defend three's, he's probably the best at that specific role.


If you pay Durant or Lebron 35, how do you field a team around them with a cap?


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> Is Reggie an all time great? No. No one would argue that. So I'm not sure why you brought that up.
> 
> Is a step down from not being an alltime great being Klay Thompson? In Klay Thompsons ****ing dreams.
> 
> No, Klay Thompson is not as good as a prime Reggie Miller. Could he be? Sure. Just as good or better a chance that he never reaches that level though.


Lets see if Klay Thompson can be as good as a prime Michael Redd (another bad max contract)


----------



## R-Star

roux said:


> Lets see if Klay Thompson can be as good as a prime Michael Redd (another bad max contract)


I remember how Redd made Milwaukee think Ray Allen was expendable. 

We're old.


----------



## Pablo5

Ender said:


> With the way the salary cap is going up I can't see Klay getting the max, he'll probably get ~12-13M a year.


He's not even worth 10m a season. What has he done to warrant even 8 million?


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> I remember how Redd made Milwaukee think Ray Allen was expendable.
> 
> We're old.


Milwaukee is a dumbass franchise, but in Redd's defense he was a 25 ppg scorer.. didnt offer a hell of alot else and sure as hell wasn't meant to be the best player on a team in this league.


----------



## Dissonance

Ender said:


> With the way the salary cap is going up I can't see Klay getting the max, he'll probably get ~12-13M a year.


Isn't the new max near 12M not 15? RFAs too have a limit for max in years of experience. KVBL stuff, Ender.


----------



## 29380

Dissonance said:


> Isn't the new max near 12M not 15? RFAs too have a limit for max in years of experience. KVBL stuff, Ender.


The max is based on the cap, 25% 0-6 year vet 30% if you meet the requirements of the Rose Rule.


----------



## Diable

If the Cap is what it is estimated to be next year (63.2 per Larry ****@cbafaq.com), then a Max Salary for Thompson would be 15.8 Million dollars. Thompson will not get that.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> If the Cap is what it is estimated to be next year (63.2 per Larry ****@cbafaq.com), then a Max Salary for Thompson would be 15.8 Million dollars. Thompson will not get that.


If he does I'd hope its in Minny, because Golden State would be idiotic to pay him that.


----------



## Ballscientist

Wade is worth 50 million per year. He gets 14 million first year of contract.

Klay get 9 million to start. It would be good for Warriors.


----------

